# Questionnements sur le fonctionnement de l'App Store



## B-one (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'écris ce post pour avoir quelques précisions et renseignements supplémentaires sur le fonctionnement de l'App Store, alors n'hésitez pas à m'éclairer si vous avez quelques clés :rose:

1) Comment les applications sont elles validées ? Vu leur nombre, existe-t-il des processus de validations aux échelles nationales, ou bien tout est-il centralisé aux USA ? Quelle est la part d'automatisation et d'intervention humaine dans ces processus de validation ?

2) Un développeur a-t-il quelconque moyen de contrôle sur le référencement de son application ? (apparition dans les sections de la page d'accueil de l'App Store, chances d'apparition après une recherche dans la barre prévue à cet effet)

3) Existe-t-il une politique de remboursement des applications ? (comme par exemple sur l'Android Market)

4) Le piratage et le jailbreaking sont-ils de réels problèmes pour les développeurs, ou bien cela reste-t-il marginal ? Si oui, y-a-t-il des types d'applications davantage touchés ? (je pense peut-être aux jeux, et fais appel à vos propres expériences de développement)

Je rajouterai peut-être d'autres questions s'il m'en vient à l'esprit, ou bien si d'autres s'en posent afin de les centraliser.

Merci encore pour vos éclaircissements,
Benoît


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

B-one a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'écris ce post pour avoir quelques précisions et renseignements supplémentaires sur le fonctionnement de l'App Store, alors n'hésitez pas à m'éclairer si vous avez quelques clés :rose:


On va essayer



> 1) Comment les applications sont elles validées ? Vu leur nombre, existe-t-il des processus de validations aux échelles nationales, ou bien tout est-il centralisé aux USA ? Quelle est la part d'automatisation et d'intervention humaine dans ces processus de validation ?


Automatisation pas vraiment de mise, toutes les applications passent par une équipe d'Apple chargée d'accepter ou de rejeter les applications, les fameux "lutins" dont tu pourrais entendre parler parfois ! Par ailleurs, Apple possède un système automatisé qui checke si tu as utilisé ou non des API privées Ce qui accélère grandement les durées de validations (5 à 15 jours à l'heure actuelle).



> 2) Un développeur a-t-il quelconque moyen de contrôle sur le référencement de son application ? (apparition dans les sections de la page d'accueil de l'App Store, chances d'apparition après une recherche dans la barre prévue à cet effet)


Là, non, sauf si Apple en fait la promotion ou que le développeur est qqn comme EA Sports ou du genre. Ensuite, tu es de mieux en mieux téléchargé, enfin, de plus en plus, tu apparaîtras mieux classé. 



> 3) Existe-t-il une politique de remboursement des applications ? (comme par exemple sur l'Android Market


Non, pas vraiment non ! 
Seuls les clients peuvent se faire rembourser, et encore



> 4) Le piratage et le jailbreaking sont-ils de réels problèmes pour les développeurs, ou bien cela reste-t-il marginal ? Si oui, y-a-t-il des types d'applications davantage touchés ? (je pense peut-être aux jeux, et fais appel à vos propres expériences de développement)


Environ 90% des applications sont "piratées", et ça n'a rien de marginal, crois moi.



> Je rajouterai peut-être d'autres questions s'il m'en vient à l'esprit, ou bien si d'autres s'en posent afin de les centraliser.


À plus alors !



> Merci encore pour vos éclaircissements,
> Benoît


----------



## B-one (5 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup Macuserman 

À propos des remboursements, je parlais des remboursements client. Il y a de cela un certain temps, le client pouvait se faire remboursement pendant 3 mois maximum et les frais étaient à la charge du développeur (même les 30% encaissés par Apple).
Est-ce toujours d'actualité, ou bien cela a-t-il changé ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai jamais vu cette option, cela était traité au cas par cas et non selon le bon vouloir de l'acheteur.

Cela serait trop simple sinon.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Exact, c'est traité uniquement au cas par cas&#8230;
Et c'est dur de faire plier les lutins, les gourous et les dévs&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2010)

enfait tout depend de quel point de vue on se place
coté developpeur
la validation et son processus est vrai mystere

c'est même tres opaque et parfois totalement ubuesque  et non professionnel
( indigne d'une boite serieuse)

exemple recent
le coup du retrait de tout , mais tout ce qui avait le moindre rapport même TRES lointoin avec ce que Apple ( et uniquement Apple )  jugait de vaguement sexuel
(et selon des criteres flous et totalement ridicules:   y compris...filles ou mecs en... maillots)

tout en laissant les applis de playboy en place !

Au nom de quoi  un fabriquant de materiel a son mot à dire sur l'offre de logiciel et contenu  est une vaste affaire
( selon moi  c'est très americain, et Apple n'a RIEN à faire la dedans, mais je suis certain que des gens trouvent ca tout à fait justifiable)

le jour où un fabricant de voiture interdira la conduite en tshirt ils comprendront mieux la chose..

--
coté utilisateur , pour l'instant globalement, c'est en gros "chsuis content"

 mais ...la main mise totale d'Apple et son monopole opaque  sur  l'offre peut avoir un impact car elle agace de plus en plus

 Android  va s'engouffrer dans la brêche


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Oui, c'est vrai qu'Apple est assez main prenante sur les choses.
À savoir quand même que les dirigeants chez Apple sont pas totalement débiles, et s'il s'avère que leur modèle ne fonctionne plus comme il le faudrait ils sauront le changer je pense.


----------

